# Thank God for that 30amp plug.....



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

So glad I put in a 30amp plug here at the house for the camper. Our compressor on our central A/C unit died yesterday. We have a guy coming today to give an estimate on a new system, ours is very old and needed to be upgraded anyway. The extra house on wheels sure comes in handy in these situations. Anyone else ever camp in their driveway?


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

We had to do the same thing a few years back when we had wood floors installed. We lived in the RV next to the house for three days until they were through. We had full hookups and satellite TV and had a great time.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Saw your other thread and hope the new AC is in fast. Yes, we did it during IKE and recently when our well went out. Besides the 30 Amp plug, get a good small generator to run your camper if the electricity is out, and maybe even get one that runs on propane and hook it up to your big tank if you have one. Our Propane man said he could do it for us, so I am looking for a small propane generator. Also, get one of those Water tanks and a 12 volt RV water pump in case you need water. We did.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Hookem-Guy81 said:


> Saw your other thread and hope the new AC is in fast. Yes, we did it during IKE and recently when our well went out. Besides the 30 Amp plug, get a good small generator to run your camper if the electricity is out, and maybe even get one that runs on propane and hook it up to your big tank if you have one. Our Propane man said he could do it for us, so I am looking for a small propane generator. Also, get one of those Water tanks and a 12 volt RV water pump in case you need water. We did.


 I have a 5,000 watt Porter Cable generator if it comes to that. As for now, the new A/C system is in and we're back in our Tempurpedic bed tonight. Cold A/C sure feels good in here. It actually shuts off every so often unlike the old one.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Good news


----------

